

Progress bar for RSpec - alex3t
http://jeffkreeftmeijer.com/2010/fuubar-the-instafailing-rspec-progress-bar-formatter/

======
mhfs
It's great. Notice there's a legacy branch for Rspec 1.3.

------
TomK32
already using it :)

